

The Freehackers Union - edu
http://zedshaw.com/essays/the_freehackers_union.html

======
ErrantX
Note: old link (Zed needs to date stuff :))

This was the result (some useful conclusions in there eventually)

<http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-03-16.html>

